# tractor plaque



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

made up this wood plaque for a dealership sales person as he treated me
quite well buying myself a john deere tractor,thought he would appreciate
something for his office


maching out a tractor dealership sales person plaque - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That a nice reward, Stan. And great video.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2012)

Great work. Enjoyed the video.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

I was thinking about buying a Bosch Colt. Now that video gets me thinking. Really nice job and very considerate of you to commend your salesman. Hope his Boss sees it too. Mike


----------

